# B13 Sunny front end Jdm y0!



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

got it on last week just now got a couple pictures....please excuse the car its pretty dirty :biggthump


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, thats sweet. :thumbup: 

......do those fogs got projectors in them? looks like it mang. but i cant tell.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah there projector fogs


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

dayumn...............thats sweet.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mad JDM sauce.

Paint your shit, yo


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Looks good.

U got some kind of chameleon paint? Looks like you have a green with a slight purple hint in the first pic.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

very nice b13, i love it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i love the fact that its green... simply bad ass and JDM


----------

